# Half a million sites hit by huge web hack



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Attacks on legitimate web domains, including some belonging to the United Nations that began earlier this week, have expanded dramatically, security researchers said Friday, with hundreds of thousands of pages hacked by Friday.

One anti-virus vendor said the sites might have been compromised through a "security issue" in Microsoft's web server software that has been reported to Microsoft's engineers.

On Wednesday, several security companies, including California-based Websense, said large numbers of legitimate sites, including URLs for the UN, had been hacked and were serving up malware. These latest site compromises were only the most recent SQL injection attacks, however, similar attacks have been launched since the first of the year, and were last detected in large numbers in March. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=12100


----------



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't surf to CastleCops?, has CastleCops website experiencing a DDoS attack again?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

@pie4himm -

No, it was a hardware issue.


----------

